# My Friend's Nebraska Whitetail



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Here is my friends dad's Nebraska Whitetail and Sagebrush do you notice the Orange in the picture.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

WOW thats a monster whitetail there. congrats to the hunter. very nice.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Good look'in rack !!!!

The orange looks too yellow, to me.... :mrgreen:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

That grass looks to green to be real. Coyote slayer I think your friends dad is pulling you chain.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Hahaha maybe in nebraska they have greener grass than in utah? :roll: :roll: jk


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Is that a wild no fences whitetail oris this on a farm somewhere? Just curious


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

It was taken on PUBLIC LAND.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Screw the grass (never thought I'd say that! :wink: ); you gotta friend? :mrgreen:


----------



## Petersen (Sep 7, 2007)

Just curious... In the top photo, those deer in the background that are just sort of standing around like nothing's going on — are they real deer or fiberglass lawn ornaments? 

The deer was supposedly taken on public land, yet the second photo is clearly on private property, if not in somebody's back yard. So did he shoot the deer somewhere else and transport it to somebody's yard that, coincidentally, just happened to have other deer hanging out a couple of hundred feet away? They really are lawn ornaments, right? Peculiar.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

they're lawn ornaments sometimes used to catch poachers


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

glad you asked where the *ORANGE* is CS according to the nebraska rules a ball cap does not meet the FULL requirements *GOOD EYE KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK, *

Nebraska State Law requires hunters to wear at least 400 square inches of hunter orange on their head, back and chest AT ALL TIMES when hunting antelope, deer, elk or bighorn sheep during the firearm (rifle or muzzleloader) seasons. Camouflage hunter orange patterns are legal if the minimum square inch requirements are met. This is for your own safety, but failure to do so can result in a fine.

are you sure that is on public land?


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Geeze, rough crowd. Great deer!!


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Sagebrush, hahahaha :rotfl: :rotfl: Well if you can't see the second picture you must not realize that the pictures was taken in his yard. You dont have to wear orange 24/7


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> Sagebrush, hahahaha :rotfl: :rotfl: Well if you can't see the second picture you must not realize that the pictures was taken in his yard. *You dont have to wear orange 24/7*


You DON'T have to, but it is the COOL thing to do. :wink: 

Nice looking buck even if it is the size of a German Shepard! :shock: :wink:


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

coyote slayer, I'm also curious as to why someone would shoot a deer you say on public land then take the deer home without cleaning (gutting) it. to take some photos?

does he not know how to clean an animal? Or just did not have a knife with him?


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> coyote slayer, I'm also curious as to why someone would shoot a deer you say on public land then take the deer home without cleaning (gutting) it. to take some photos?
> 
> does he not know how to clean an animal? Or just did not have a knife with him?


I will give you his phone number and you ask him if you are so worry about it.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

A pretty common practice in Nebraska is to shoot the deer, and then take it to the barn and hang it and then gut it into a bucket. This keeps the meat MUCH cleaner than gutting and then hauling the deer out. They you take the bucket out and dump it someplace more strategic to bring in the coyotes. So the fact that it isn't gutted is no big deal. Its actually pretty common. Especially in areas where it may less than a mile or two from where you shoot the deer, to your barn. 

Also - I don't know in this case, but "public land" does not necessarily mean federal or state owned land. The term "public land" in Nebraska is synonomous with "public access land," or land that may be privately owned, but is part of the walk-in access program. So many "public land" hunting locations can be crop land. The other thing - is that the state, counties, and even cities out there maintain ownership of several corridor type lands - along streams, heavily treed areas, that kind of thing. They may be 500 feet wide and three miles long, similar to what you see in the background in the pictures. Public land out there does not come in million acre chunks like in Utah - it may be 1 acre, or 5 acres. But still accessed as public land.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

coyoteslayer , why do you get all festered when someone asks a question?


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> coyoteslayer , why do you get all festered when someone asks a question?


I never do because I never take what you say serious. I laugh more at you because of the lame things you say.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Am I the only one that can see the slit in the deers belly? When I first looked at this yesterday, I knew that it was a staged photo and most likely not in the place that he shot it. It also looks like they took a hose to him to clean blood off as the hair on the back half looks wet. I think it is a heck of a buck and a nice job in taking a clean photo with out all of the blood. They could have tucked his knees under him and put his rack on the skyline. That's how the big boys do it. I don't care if he has orange on or not. In fact I think orange ruins a photo. He's in someones back yard. Great job, Great buck, Great photo.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

See Elk22 is smart and he pays attention more to detail.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> See Elk22 is smart and he pays attention more to detail.


Great post!! That even shows how observant that you are. 

Another proof is the man is wearing very clean pants and has tennis shoes on. He clearly wanted a nice picture with a nice background after all of the work was done.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Maybe I should post another picture and from your observation then you can tell me the story of the picture


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

:rotfl: 

I don't need another picture. It is as obvious as the nose on your face that he shot it with a muzzle loader. I also noticed that it's not a 1x scope. I would think that he must have shot it at a greater distance than he would have liked as that is usually the case. He also looks as though he snuck up on it from quite a distance thus leaving a salt stain ring on his hat. It's hard to tell if he belly craweled to close in the final 50 yards as he changed his clothes after the kill. I am suspecting that he either shot it from a tree stand or from behind a hay bale. The rest could be left up to speculation and since I am a "goat whisperer" and not a phsycic, I'd better leave that to the professionals.


----------

